# New Disturbed cover.



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

What do you guys think of the new Disturbed cover of The sound of silence?
I love it.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Interesting, but it's not my cup of tea. Sorry


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

To each their own. I can appreciate when a voice is the standout instrument.


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

I love it too.


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tough song to cover as the original is perfect


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Really enjoyed that, good to see Andre Agassi have a career after tennis...


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Vx220 said:


> Really enjoyed that, good to see Andre Agassi have a career after tennis...


:laugh:


----------



## floydfan13 (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome song!


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

Vx220 said:


> Really enjoyed that, good to see Andre Agassi have a career after tennis...


Thank you i needed a good chuckle today!!

I hadn't heard this cover yet, Thank you for sharing it is a good version

a couple other covers that I think stand out are 
Bad Company by Five Finger Death Punch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY

Another five finger death punch cover is House of the rising sun. (A lot of people don't know that this is actually an old folk song and The Animals just did the most famous version of it). The start of the video is pretty heavy and has some language so skip into 2:16 for the actual song 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXYIxJScSik

one other cover that I LOVE is Behind Blue eyes by Limp Bizkit 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfHS7WCPc24


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

floydfan13 said:


> Awesome song!


+1 Simon and Garfunkel will be proud.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

I dig it! Thanks for the link. I love the disturbed covers.


----------



## segwert (Jan 4, 2016)

Good stuff indeed.....


----------



## pitbull14218 (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't like the song.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Howie Mandel ftw


----------



## jazzpassine (Dec 12, 2017)

One of my guitar students brought me this so I made him listen to the original. I'm torn because I love the original and I have a secret love for disturbed, but am not sure if I can get into this version of the song!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

he tries hard..but theres obvious auto tune/studio trickery in the cover which kills it for me..and you know what? its not needed!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk7RVw3I8eg

genuinely better, and not bad sound at all!


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

check out the live version on Conan... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk7RVw3I8eg

Yes there is some autotune etc on the album version but the live version on Conan is very good too

As far as original vs cover... there are a couple different recorded version by S&G and I don't like some of them but love others... That being said between this cover and the Limp Bizcut cover of Behind Blue Eyes they are by far my favorite covers by a heavier Rock band.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

bilbo6209 said:


> check out the live version on Conan...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk7RVw3I8eg
> 
> Yes there is some autotune etc on the album version but the live version on Conan is very good too
> ...


Agreed - but while we're on the topic, I actually have a playlist of original->covers  These are some of my favorite rock covers:

Halestorm - All I Wanna Do Is Make Love to You

Lacuna Coil - Losing my Religion

Halestorm - Get Lucky

Limp Bizkit - Faith

Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of Funk

Seether - Careless Whisper

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams
Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love

The Pretty Reckless - Love the Way You Lie

Staind - Nutshell
Staind - Comfortably Numb
Staind - What Hurts the Most


----------



## RaymondStrange (May 21, 2018)

I like it


----------

